# 14 and 16 ft HD sectionals



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Going to be making another metal pless order and was seeing it anyone wanted a fair deal on any of my sectionals so i can trade those up for more liveboxxes. All were repainted last year.

Have:
(1) 14 ft hd with new edges. Currently a chain on mount but can add a volvo coupler. $7500 with the coupler and chain on mount.

(3) 16 ft hds with new edges. 2 with volvo couplers, 1 with a cat it coupler. $8000 ea. Can make it a chain on for one or 2 of them. No adjustment in price

Located Dayton oh. Message me for more info.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet Paint job. Nice to see someone maintaining there equipment.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

abbe said:


> Sweet Paint job. Nice to see someone maintaining there equipment.


Thanks. We try to take care of our equipment.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Offer them to Jimmy-TCLA...I hear he is an Arctic Slappy now


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice looking pushers, but I don't think I have the right operators for that type...


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

Please contact me. Thanks, James Hammer 6053518855


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

Maclawnco said:


> Going to be making another metal pless order and was seeing it anyone wanted a fair deal on any of my sectionals so i can trade those up for more liveboxxes. All were repainted last year.
> 
> Have:
> (1) 14 ft hd with new edges. Currently a chain on mount but can add a volvo coupler. $7500 with the coupler and chain on mount.
> ...


Just curious on why your making the switch from Arctic to the liveboxxes? Are you able to eliminate any equipment with the switch to liveboxxes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm waiting with baited breath.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm waiting with baited breath.


You misspelled bad


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA said:


> You misspelled bad


Were your ears ringing? We were just talking aboot you in another thread.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

turbo5560 said:


> Just curious on why your making the switch from Arctic to the liveboxxes? Are you able to eliminate any equipment with the switch to liveboxxes?


Best piece we are eliminating with the switch is a mechanic. No matter how good the operator is on a sectional, you will break blocks. Its just how it goes. Especially in the spring when your piles melt and then feeeze into huge icebergs. Stacking against them often goes poorly. One storm a 16 came back with 3 of the 4 blocks broken on a single pannel. Might have been operator error or not?

Other maintenance concern on the sectionals are the trip springs rusting out. Weve had to replace a number of those. Have a box full of replacement springs and their tool if anyone wants all 4 of my sectionals?

Also consider edge life. 3 years ago we killed edges on our sectionals in one winter. Our live boxes hardly show wear on the edges.

Look at most of arctics large users and i think you will see most keep them for a year or 2 and pass on the long term maintenance issues to someone else.

We've had a few years on the live boxes and no issues whatsoever. When I can choose no maintnenace vs frequent maintenance (outside in the cold too) I'll choose no maintenance. Really selling these sectionals aren't I? Lol


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

Maclawnco said:


> Best piece we are eliminating with the switch is a mechanic. No matter how good the operator is on a sectional, you will break blocks. Its just how it goes. Especially in the spring when your piles melt and then feeeze into huge icebergs. Stacking against them often goes poorly. One storm a 16 came back with 3 of the 4 blocks broken on a single pannel. Might have been operator error or not?
> 
> Other maintenance concern on the sectionals are the trip springs rusting out. Weve had to replace a number of those. Have a box full of replacement springs and their tool if anyone wants all 4 of my sectionals?
> 
> ...


I talked to some guys in canada who claim they can eliminate a truck having to pull out docks and corners where an arctic wouldnt be able to easily get. Have you had any increase in productivity with the live boxes vs an arctic?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

turbo5560 said:


> I talked to some guys in canada who claim they can eliminate a truck having to pull out docks and corners where an arctic wouldnt be able to easily get. Have you had any increase in productivity with the live boxes vs an arctic?


He's probably referring to a hydraulic wing plow and not a pusher box.


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

Still looking for pics of non painted pushers.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Sorry, Hawaii has my brain focused on other things. Need to point out that all of my pushers are painted though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maclawnco said:


> Sorry, Hawaii has my brain focused on other things. Need to point out that all of my pushers are painted though.


Don't they come painted from Arctic?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't they come painted from Arctic?


I think the factory color is bad ass yellow?


----------

